# Guardians of the Galaxy - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34577[/img] 
*Title: Guardians of the Galaxy* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*93




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34585[/img]*Summary*
“Guardians of the Galaxy” has to be Marvel’s Hail Mary. It was a movie, that by all early inclinations, should NOT have done as well as it did. “Guardians” is a one of Marvel’s lesser known comics, a comic that doesn’t take itself too seriously and features some unknown heroes. I mean, when you see a trailer about a bunch of people that no one in the public Marvel movie universe has heard of, with a talking raccoon and a humanoid tree that says three words, a few eyebrows were raised. I have to admit that I was one of them. I knew who they were, being a lover of print comics, but even I was worried how they would fit into the established universe that had been paved by “Iron Man”, “Hulk”, and “Captain America”. Color me extremely surprised when the theatrical reviews started pouring in with overwhelming praise and support. I had to go out and see it for myself and I was not let down in the slightest.

The movie revolves around a ragtag group of heroes who have to band together to save the galaxy from a fanatic Kree warrior named Ronan (played by an almost unrecognizable Lee Pace under a few gallons of makeup and body armor). The Kree and the Xandar have been at war for years and now that a peace treaty has been agreed upon, Ronan goes mad with anger. Teaming up with Thanos, he plans on destroying all of Xandar and with the help of Thanos’ two adopted daughters, Nebula (Karen Gillan) and Gamora (Zoe Saldana), he will crush the planet once and for all. For his help, Thanos requires only one thing, an orb containing one of the infinity stones which will give him power beyond compar. The only problem, that orb just so happens to be in the hands of a young human thief by the name of Peter Quill, aka Starlord (Chris Pratt). Sending out Gamora, Ronan attempts to retrieve the orb, only to find out that Gamora has plans of her own. In a clash epic proportions, Gamora, Peter, Drax (a vengeful alien who will do anything to avenge his family’s death at the hands of Ronan) and a talking raccoon bounty hunter by the name of Rocket (voiced by Bradley Cooper) with his personal bodyguard Groot (a humanoid tree), are forced into the same boat. That boat being a heap of trouble and a prison sentence.

Breaking out of jail, the unsuspecting and unintentional heroes soon come to realize just what it is they possess. Now their consciences come to the surface as they realize just what sort of pain and suffering Thanos and Ronan will unleash upon the galaxy. These infinity stones just happen to be the power of an entire galaxy’s creation forged into physical being. Much like the Tesseract and the Aether from “Thor 2”, it is a force of unspeakable power and soon to be in the hands of a madman. Realizing that they need to turn this over to the Xandarian government and the Nova Corp (a force of intergalactic police officers with incredible power of their own), they head out to Xandar only to be intercepted by Ronan and Nebula. With the orb gone, and with seemingly no chance at getting it back, they all band together to do the impossible. Take back the orb and kick Ronan’s butt back from whence he came. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34593[/img]
As I mentioned earlier, “Guardians” is one of Marvel’s most ambitious projects in more ways than one. It certainly had the odds against it with the unknown angle, but it was also extremely ambitious in the whole world building aspect as it broadened the scope of Marvel movies from Earth and Asgard to an entire GALAXY of beings and planets. Simply put, “Guardians” resembles “Firefly” with aliens. Tons of worlds, the inclusion of the Collector, Thanos himself, Ronan and the Kree, the introduction of the famed Nova Corp (my only gripe with this one being they glossed over the fact that the Nova Corp themselves are INCREDIBLY powerful, something I hope they remedy in “Guardians of the Galaxy 2”). The Ragtag group of social misfits coming together is nothing new, but the types of characters thrown together certainly is. We have a raccoon that was experimented on until he gained sentience, a walking tree that can only say three words, an alien who only speak in literal terms, a cybernetically enhanced assassin and a womanizing smart mouth human. However, that’s what makes the movie special. Each of these characters are given a life and personality all their own. Rocket steals a lot of the show with his wise cracks and humor and this is the only time I think that I have ever been brought to tears by a talking tree that can only say 3 words. I liked Chris Pratt in his portrayal of Starlord and Zoe did a solid job as Gamora. The one that REALLY took me by surprise was Dave Bautista as Drax the Destroyer. I was certain he was going to be the weak link in the cast and he knocked it out of the park! My only real complaints with the cast is Michael Rooker as Starlord’s former boss, Yondu and John C. Reilly as the Nova Corp commander Dey. They both just seemed out of place. I understand that John C. Reilly was chosen for his comedic talents due to the humorous nature of the film, but still, it just felt off.

This brings me to my last piece of admiration for “Guardians”, the humor. Marvel super hero films have always had a solid mix of humor in them, some more than others, but “Guardians of the Galaxy” is in a different class. Much like the comics, this is a movie that just doesn’t take itself too seriously. From the opening scene with adult Peter stealing the Orb you know that there’s a lighthearted air that just won’t go away as Peter dances his way across the screen, listening to his old Walkman. Drax’s confusion over euphemisms, Gamora’s poor use of Earth colloquialisms and Rocket and Peter’s wisecracking the whole time and the grin never leaves your face. While some Marvel movies have suffered with the overabundance of humor, director James Gunn embraces the goofy feel of the comics and makes it work. It feels very much a part of the Marvel Cinematic universe, but at the same time has a feel and tone all its own. All I can say is, I can’t wait for “Guardians of the Galaxy 2”. 




*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of sci-fi violence and action, and for some language




*Video* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34601[/img]I feel like I’m a broken record right now. It’s a new Marvel movie, and I’m going to say the same thing I’ve said for the last few of theirs. Amazing picture, just simply awe inspiring in every way. Just like the movie itself, it broadens the scope of the Marvel universe and takes us out in to space and beyond. We have whole new worlds, with new textures and shining colors mixed with inky black worlds of gloom and despair. The detail displayed with the digital film making makes my JVC projector really shine, allowing us to see every nick on a piece of armor, the bristles on Michael Rooker’s face and even the texture and detailing on Drax’s tattooed body. The wide angle space shots look just as amazing as shiny space ships flicker from one side of the screen to the other, blasting each other with pinpoint precision and all the little pieces of debris clouding the screen are in perfect focus. Digital cameras have their downsides, but if used properly they can deliver spectacular results. Black levels are deep and inky as can be, without ever once causing a decrease in shadow detail or have a problem rendering something. To put it simply. Flawless. 






*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34609[/img]There’s only one thing that a home theater buff like myself loves more than a pretty picture. That just so happens to be a perfect audio track, and Disney has delivered the goods here. The 7.1 DTS-HD MA track is superb in every aspect of the word. The dialogue is perfect as can be, never getting lost amongst the action and always locked up front. There’s some exceptional detail in the front 3 speakers, with great directionality and some solid panning effects. The action shifts from one end of the theater to the other, with laser blasts coming from the front, whistling past your shoulder and then exploding on impact in the rear channels. The Bass in the film isn’t a overcooked as some action tracks, but still will rock you on your heels with the ferocity of Thanos himself. I was extremely impressed with the dynamics of the LFE channel. Instead of a heavy one not action track, you can feel and hear the subtle differences as the power and intensity shifts, giving a distinct texture to the low end in different scenes. Again, like the picture, absolutely flawless. 








*Extras* :2.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=34617[/img]
• Guide to the Galaxy with James Gunn 
• The intergalactic visual effects of Guardians of the Galaxy 
• Exclusive look at Marvel’s Avengers: Age of Ultron 
• 5 deleted scenes with optional director commentary
• Gag Reel












*Overall:* :4.5stars:

“The Guardians of the Galaxy” is easily one of Marvel’s more ambitious projects and it thankfully worked out in their favor (and the favor of us, the fans). It’s got stunning cinematography, a likeable cast, and the previous Marvel movies have paved the way for its success with fantastic world building. The humor, the tone, the characters, the scope, it’s all much different than the previous Earth based films, but it opens up doors into the galaxy that leave Marvel with unlimited opportunities to succeed and dazzle us with new and exciting adventures. The audio and video are stunning (not exactly surprised), and the only thing that really keeps this from being a Crème De la Crème release is the lack of extras. Still, this is easily one of the year’s most FUN releases, and stands head and shoulders over many of its brethren, almost rivaling this year’s hit, “Captain America: The Winter Soldier”. Must Buy.




*Additional Information:*

Starring: Chris Pratt, Zoe Saldana, Dave Bautista, Lee Pace, Bradley Cooper
Directed By: James Gunn
Written By: James Gunn, Nicole Perlman
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1 AVC 
Audio: ENGLISH: DTS-HD MA 7.1, Spanish, French DD 5.1
Studio: Disney/Buena Vista
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 121 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: December 9th 2014



*Buy Guardians of the Galaxy 3D Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Guardians of the Galaxy 2D Blu-ray on Amazon*


*Recommendation: Buy It​*








More about Mike


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Guaridans of the Galaxy - Blu-ray Review*

and here's some great Bonus clips thanks to Disney to enjoy


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. I was waiting for your review! 

I wanted to catch it in the theater but was not able to.

After reading this, I ordered it from amazon. 

Should arrive shortly. Thanks and I look forward to seeing this one.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the review. I will definitely buy this one.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I went to see this in the theaters and loved it! I have the Steelbook 3D blu-ray pre ordered from best buy and can't wait for Tuesday to pick it up.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

tripplej said:


> After reading this, I ordered it from amazon.


You won't be disappointed.

Awesome review. Mike Edwards does it again!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

The wife and I loved this one in theaters. I have been looking forward to this release since we left the theater! I was certain that they would give this one a stellar audio/video transfer and by the looks of your review it, they did just that!

Next week, can't wait!!!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Needless to say, this one will occupy a spot on my shelf.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

We also caught this in theaters and enjoyed it so much that we talked about going a second time. Never happened but this is a day one buy for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you guys won't be dissapointed. it's a great release


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! I wasn't sure how to take this one...having not heard of these hero's before. Now I don't have any quams about renting it. Looking forward to it, thanks for the review, very nice as always!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Add me to the list of "saw it in the theaters and loved it...adding it to my collection."

Great review, Mike


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

People just love this movie. I saw it in the movie theaters and really did not care for it. I just got it on Blu-ray and will have to watch it in my theater room. Maybe having better sound (bass) will change my mind.


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

Greenster said:


> People just love this movie. I saw it in the movie theaters and really did not care for it. I just got it on Blu-ray and will have to watch it in my theater room. Maybe having better sound (bass) will change my mind.


I'll have to agree with Greenster ... I also saw this at the theater after rave reviews from my nephew, as well as on R/T's. I think what bothered me mostly was the largely ineffective humorous quips and banter. Nevertheless, I did pick up the blu-ray hoping a revisit would provide an improved viewing experience, which unfortunately hasn't swayed my opinion. However, there is no doubt that this Marvel entry is an A/V stunner on blu-ray (viewed on a 140" CIH screen). And oh, a shame that the *Dolby Atmos *mix was not included on this release, even tho I haven't pulled the trigger on an Atmos AVR yet ...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish they would have included the Dolby Atmos audio on it though.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I just picked it up last night and I think I am gonna go watch some of it before my wifee gets home. Impressions to follow. With all the hype I am fearful of a letdown


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It was an excellent movie and IMO more than worthy of the hype!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I wish they would have included the Dolby Atmos audio on it though.


yeah, the only studios putting out Atmos with ANY consistency is Lionsgate and Paramount. the other studios haven't really done anything yet


----------



## red99 (Dec 10, 2014)

Excellent Review. I saw this at Cinetopia which is a Ultra Hi-Def Cinema and it was way better than I expected. To me it was kind of like Star Wars with humor. Some very good special effects and graphincs in this movie. Which I love. And a great story. I have this on order for Blue Ray 3D. I use to buy a lot of DVD's and stopped buying them except for a few really good 3D movies now. This will be a fine addition to my anyone's collection.:T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

As usual Mike, spot on review. I absolutely loved this film both2 D and 3D.
what a refreshing look at good guys (?) and Bad guys, space and toys that blows thing up.

Loved it.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Watched it twice in the last few days and I loved it. Kid friendly for the most part.. I loved it and wanna watch it again. I can't wait for the seque.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Watching it again, Drax's lines had me laughing even harder this time. Man, what a fun movie... I also can't wait for the second one!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree. A really fun movie.  I also love the soundtrack.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Found this in my stocking yesterday. Once I kick this flu, I'm kicking guardians. ...and a few other new ones.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Found this in my stocking yesterday. Once I kick this flu, I'm kicking guardians. ...and a few other new ones.


sounds like santa liked you this year


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol mike. I think I made it off the Naughty list!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Great story and cinematography. Highly recommended.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tomorrow night is gonna be movie night. Might make it a double feature! Just grabbed tmnt!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Tomorrow night is gonna be movie night. Might make it a double feature! Just grabbed tmnt!


What did you think of tmnt? I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> What did you think of tmnt? I thought it was entertaining.


 I thought it was good fun. I was a lover of tmnt back in the day, so it was cool. Definitely some holes and such... I thought the track was awesome! Did you find it a little hot? I posted on the "movie last night " thread too, but at -20 I found peaks in the mid 90's to be expected, but I was hitting 107 a few times. This was fine, but surprised me. I also liked the extras. I've been nerding out on apes lately, so to see the motion capture thing in a different movie was cool. GOTG 2nite!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I thought it was good fun. I was a lover of tmnt back in the day, so it was cool. Definitely some holes and such... I thought the track was awesome! Did you find it a little hot? I posted on the "movie last night " thread too, but at -20 I found peaks in the mid 90's to be expected, but I was hitting 107 a few times. This was fine, but surprised me. I also liked the extras. I've been nerding out on apes lately, so to see the motion capture thing in a different movie was cool. GOTG 2nite!


I saw the movie at the theater but haven't seen it at home since I bought it. Will check it out soon. Glad to know it runs a little hot lol.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We bought the blu ray version as a xmas gift for the kids and we all enjoyed watching it. Great movie. I thought the screen play was good and all the action (fights) were also very well made. Overall great movie.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Watched gotg 2 times over Christmas vacation. I'm still not sure about this one. I loved the campiness, the cg, choreography, track etc, but something isn't quite lining up for me. Don't know. Dialogue was oddly not clear also. It's cool that Chris Pratt is from MN too. Oh well, I'll just have to watch it again...


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We watched it on DVD Saturday.
I belly laughed all through the movie.
I liked it better than my wife did but that's pretty much the case for anything with Marvel written on it.
I would watch it again sometime.


----------



## ureka (Oct 22, 2014)

A real surprise hit from Marvel. Finally watched it and realize why!!


----------

